# Respiratory syncytial virus (RSV)



## ALI

Babies born very prematurely, like our Charlotte at 24 weeks 5 days,
whom have been on oxygen for some and suffered from chronic lung disease (of which she is now cured) will be at higher risk of catching the more severe
form of RSV. The course costs thousands of pounds so the injections are only given to babies whom are considered to be at a high risk of catching the severe form because their immune system is not sufficiently developed enough to fight it.

Charlotte has just had the 4th of her 5 month course of RSV anti bodies injections. Below is just a brief description of RSV and how to minimise the risk. 

What is RSV 

Respiratory syncytial virus (RSV) is a common virus which, in Adults and healthy children causes symptoms similar to a common cold, including rhinitis (runny nose, sneezing or nasal congestion), cough, sore throat and sometimes fever. 
Epidemics generally start in November or December and last for four to five months, peaking over the Christmas and New Year period.
In most babies RSV infection lasts between one and three weeks

Around two-thirds of babies get RSV before they are one year old. If your baby was born prematurely, is prone to getting lung infections or was born with a congenital heart problem, he/she could be at greater risk of developing the more severe form of RSV (bronchiolitis and pneumonia) were he/she to become infected with RSV. A baby born very premature who was dependent on additional oxygen for several months or who may have gone home receiving extra oxygen is also at particular risk.

How is RSV transmitted?

RSV passes easily between people. It is carried on hands and this is a particularly common way of it spreading.
It is highly contagious and can be spread through droplets containing the virus when a person coughs or sneezes. The virus can also live on surfaces such as countertops or doorknobs, and on hands and clothing for about 4-7 hours. RSV can be easily spread when a person touches an object or surface contaminated with the virus. The infection can spread rapidly through schools and child-care centers. Infants often get it when older kids carry the virus home from school and pass it to them. Almost all kids are infected with RSV at least once by the time they are 2 years old.

If your baby is at high risk, try to avoid crowded places where there are lots of young children or any overcrowded public place. On public transport, try to travel at times when it is less busy.

Preventing RSV

Because RSV can be easily spread by touching people, or surfaces that are infected, frequent hand-washing can go a long way toward preventing the virus from spreading around a household. It's best to wash your hands,ideally with anti-bacterial soap, after having any contact with someone who has any cold symptoms. And keep your school-age child with a cold away from younger siblings  particularly infants  until the symptoms pass. The incubation period  the delay between infection and the appearance of symptoms  is short at about three to five days

Parents, relatives and friends can reduce the chance of your baby catching RSV by:

a)	Washing hands thoroughly with soap and warm water and drying
them thoroughly, before and after touching your baby 
b)	Trying to avoid or reduce contact if you have a cold or fever 
c)	Trying to keep other children and adults with coughs, colds and 
runny noses away from your baby, avoid crowded areas like
supermarkets/shopping Malls during RSV high season.
d)	Making sure your baby is not exposed to smoking 


To prevent serious RSV-related respiratory disease, high risk babies can be given a course of monthly injections consisting of RSV antibodies during peak RSV season (roughly November to April). The course can cost thousands of pounds and is usually only given to very high risk babies (born very premature).

How can I tell if my baby has RSV?

In the early stages, RSV has similar symptoms to a common
cold  snuffles, blocked nose, sneezing and fever. If the lower
airways are affected, one or more of the following symptoms would develop:

Worsening coughing
Wheezing  a sort of whistling sound during breathing
Difficulty or increasing distress with breathing
Difficulty with feeding and drinking because of the
distress with breathing.


----------

